# MCBA Meeting, FRI 11/26 7-9, w/ Middlesex County Bee Inspector



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Middlesex County Beekeeper's Association November meeting.

Friday, 11/26 (the day after Thanksgiving). Take a break from shopping...

7:00-9:00 PM

At the Unitarian Universalist Church, at 27 School Street in Carlisle, MA.

The guest speaker: Mr. Tom Stefanini, Middlesex County Bee Inspector. Tom was unable to attend the October Meeting, but will speak on 11/26.

Tony P.


----------

